# Etsy store



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a etsy store and I was wonder you guys that have one on there what do you think sells the best. does smaller items or bigger items sell better. I have had my store on there for 2 years now and I haven't sold anything. I have had a lot of people interested in my furniture but no sales. So I was wondering if the items that cost less sell faster. What have you guys found out sells better. Any advice will help.


----------



## nate22 (Jul 12, 2010)

I mainly have my bigger items for sale on there right now. Should I put a lot of smaller items on there or not. Here is a link to my store http://www.etsy.com/shop/knfurniture?ref=si_shop


----------



## pelting (Jan 23, 2012)

I found this blog very interesting. http://lumberjocks.com/closetguy/blog/series/3869 When I get around to setting up an Etsy store I am planning on using this as a guideline.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I think smaller items sell better; people on Etsy are often looking for small not-too-expensive gifts (for themselves or others) rather than large furniture pieces. I've sold a few pens there and other small wooden things, but my Etsy shop is primarily fibercrafting stuff.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I would think that smaller things would sell better. I agree with Elizabeth that most of the people on the site are looking for smaller things. I know when thinking about getting a bunkbed I don't think of Etsy.
I have sold a couple of things from my Etsy site, both were under $25. 
From the looks of the site, you should make matching doll bunk beds. I see lots of sales of doll and pet beds.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

You may want to ask yourself a question.. "If I were to look for nicely made furniture, where would I look"?

Would you look at a site that has hundreds or thousands of items to sift through from sellers that may or may not have a real proven track record, or would you look for a place online or at a brick and mortar that has a proven track record of sales and satisfy?

With something like Etsy I would start out with low and middle priced items and get your name known, all the time working from a website under your own moniker.

Fine wood working is going to take time to sell, so make the samll cheap stuff and put it on Etsy but always have a link back to your home domain…. then they can see and remember the good stuff they see and either buy it or pass on the knowledge.

Good Luck!

DF


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Under $20 sells the best.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Nate,

Are you actively marketing your store or did you open it and forget it? From what I've found is that those who do well with Etsy actively market it.

I've had some luck with CustomMade.com


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I think the beds will work better on e-bay. The price is not that big of a factor. But the product description needs to be expanded.

Why e-bay…It is more of a family type "mom" site, the decision maker in this case.

Product description…Make sure to mention the lower is full size the upper is twin. Give the exact length, width, and height for the mattress. Stress the safety features of the bed and the solid construction that makes yours better than the competition.

Better pictures and more of them.

I have been selling on e-bay for 2 years about 4 sales a month apx price range 100-600 dollars an item. I have been on ETSY about 7 months selling 6 items in the 100-200 dollar range.

As for ETSY you can look up other who sell bunk beds, how many of them have they sold? What is different about them than you? Study your direct competition and copy what makes them successful. What is there product line
compared to yours? Copy the successful seller to the smallest detail. Good luck in your sales!!!


----------

